# australian PR renewal



## Glau (Mar 6, 2013)

hey.
i applied for my australian PR renewal (that expired in october 2011 ) in february 2012 while being in India. Its been 1 yr and i still havent received my PR. im very worried . Can anybody pls suggest help.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Glau -

Something's definitely wrong. Can you specify exactly what type of visa you applied for (a Resident Return Visa, I assume?) and what type of PR visa you held that expired in October 2011? If you'd rather not discuss it publicly, feel free to email me directly at [email protected] or PM me here, or post on the thread if you're OK with that.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Glau (Mar 6, 2013)

hello
In response to you reply to my post 
Thank you so much for replying.

after a two year advance cooking course in melbourne, I got my PR in october 2006. (valid till october 2011)

i visited india in march 2007 till june 2007.

then again in dec 2008 for a month.

On july 21 2010, I came to India. I could not leave due to personal reasons and havent gone back to Australia since. 

In october 21, 2011 my PR expired for which on realization I applied in february 2012. 

I have since been waiting for my PR and 1 full year has passed. I now wish to return to australia. My case officer keeps telling me there are too many applications or police check has not come or so on. 

I even wrote a letter to the Australian High commission demanding an answer, so they said that my case officer had not been on job for months and that i should directly apply to the embassy and that I should receive my VISA / PR within a maximum of 2 weeks. This was done in october 2012. Its already been 5 months now since then. 

Please tell me how can you help me. 

in short - I have been in India since july 21 2010. I went to australia for 10 days in october 2010. My PR expired in october 2011.

I really need hlp. Please.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Glau -

I'm not sure what type of visa application you filed to address your expired PR, but the correct application would likely have been the subclass 155 Resident Return Visa, which should take about 2 weeks to process and normally requires no police checks, etc.

As long as you have been (were) present in Australia for 2 of the 5 years before you lodged the application, you should have received a 5 year subclass 155 RRV unless there was a problem with your case.

You may wish to engage professional assistance with this if you're not getting anywhere on your own - if you'd like to discuss this with me directly, please email [email protected] - otherwise if you want to proceed on your own, I suggest you try and determine who the case officer is, and why processing of the application has gone so much longer than the time quoted by DIAC here:

Client Service Charter

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Glau (Mar 6, 2013)

hey
Can you please tell me what all documents I need to attach. 

And I should have applied under 'former resident' or 'resident return' - since i applied after my PR was expired.

thank u for your guidance.

please help


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Probably Resident Return - please list all the periods you have physically been in Australia - that should help make things clearer.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Glau (Mar 6, 2013)

hello

i got my PR while being in Australia on October 27, 2006. 

My stay in Australia since my PR - 

Oct 27, 2006 - March 9, 2007.

July 15, 2007 - December 5, 2007

January 14, 2008 - July 20, 2010

......

I had initially gone on student visa in Jan 2004 for a 2 yr course and got PR in october 2006 on skilled visa.


----------



## Glau (Mar 6, 2013)

Also while my stay in Australia, i was working 2 jobs and also did business in event management. 

so u suggest I also attach business documents?

also do u suggest I apply again with all the documents? and what all documents should I apply with? 

also my Application was with VFS initially then transferred to Australian High Commission.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Glau -

All the answers are here:

Five Year Resident Return Visa (Subclass 155 and 157)

From what you've said, you have been present in Australia for 2 years during the past 5 years, so you should qualify for a 5 year RRV unless there are issues about this case that I don't know about. These applications are usually processed very quickly - in a matter of weeks. I have no idea how yours could have been stuck for so long, unless there were problems with the application or the application was not put together correctly.

You will have to decide whether it's worth the trouble to try and chase down your existing application or lodge a new one. It's a very simple application - actually all you have to provide is your passport if you qualify for the 2 of 5 year test.

Here's the checklist:

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/155-checklist.pdf

Personally I'd lodge a new application, as it sounds like your existing application is having problems. If you wait too long, you will no longer have been in Australia for 2 of the past 5 years, which will result in only being able to get a 1 year RRV and having to prove substantial ties to Australia, which you may not be able to do. I recommend acting quickly.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Glau (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello

I think I'll persue what you are suggesting and that I would apply again.

please tell me - 
1) Do I need to cancel my previous application and then apply a new one

2) Do I need to provide a letter stating my prolonged stay in India and the reason and what I was doing here during my stay.

3) Can I provide tax return / tax payment documents indicating my relevant ties to Australia

4) Should I provide my job documents 

5) Should I apply directly with Australian High Commission or with VFS ?

I can't thank you enough for your help. 

Regards

Glau


----------



## Glau (Mar 6, 2013)

last time my second application was applied in 'High Commission'. New application should be applied in VFS or with High Commission. please help.

regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Glau -

1) If you have a case officer, you could email him/her and request to withdraw the previous application, or your could request that to the High Commisison. As I don't know what's happening with that application, I cannot advise you further.

2, 3, 4) No. As long as your passport indicates you have been in Australia for 2 of the previous 5 years (that is, 24 months during the last 5 years), you do not need to provide any evidence of substantial ties, etc.

5) Apply here: India - Contacts
Make sure you complete the appropriate form (Form 1085) on the link I sent earlier.

Good luck!

Best,

Mark Northam



Glau said:


> Hello
> 
> I think I'll persue what you are suggesting and that I would apply again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glau (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey

Thank you so much for your guidance. I really appreciate your time and help. 

Regards

Glau


----------

